# Remington 870 Problem



## NickDeer (Nov 3, 2019)

The other day, I bought a Remington 870 Express. It has never been shot and I was planning on shooting it yesterday. Well, I pumped it without a shell in it. When I pumped it, The slide stopped in the middle. From what it looks like, the bolt carrier has a notch in it that slides in a groove that goes up and down the barrel, well it looks like the bolt carrier came out of that groove just a little bit. The bolt carrier wont move so I cant get it back in that notch and the slide release is jammed. Does anybody know how this can be fixed?


----------



## Jester896 (Nov 3, 2019)

Does the place you bought it from service them?

Have you taken the trigger group out to get a better look?


----------



## hunterofopportunity (Nov 3, 2019)

Try and remove the barrel


----------



## chase870 (Nov 3, 2019)

Take it apart re set the bolt carrier plate on the slide bars and set the bolt back on it and reassemble


----------



## transfixer (Nov 4, 2019)

They aren't difficult to work on,  it helps if you have the tool for removing the fore end , take it apart and see what is going on .  I've not seen one wear out the slide bars,  but anything is possible I suppose


----------



## Jester896 (Nov 4, 2019)

I saw one the other day at the LGS the guy was having trouble sliding so he forced it a couple of times after firing it.  It bent the slide bars and didn't operate properly afterwards.

Can't imagine this happening on a new gun...quality controll as bad as it is  must have cycled it once...right?


----------



## lonewolf247 (Nov 6, 2019)

From your post, I'm not sure if this is a brand new gun, you bought from the store, or an unfired used gun from an individual?  If it's new, I'd call the store and see what the repair process is. Either that or call Remington and ask.

If it's not a brand new from the store gun, go on youtube, and search for disassembly of the Remington 870.  Follow the process to disassemble, and lubricate, then carefully put it back together, and try again.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Nov 6, 2019)

Take it back and tell them you want your money back. I am a huge fan of the older 870’s but the new ones are complete junk. Bought one last year and it is sad to see the difference. Never again.


----------



## NickDeer (Nov 7, 2019)

It is a brand new gun, the first time it happened I racked it back and it jammed in the middle, trigger release and everything. I took it back to Academy for them to send it to Remington and one of the employees took it apart and fixed it, he said a part in the trigger assembly was bent. I took it back home after it was “fixed” and it did the same thing again. I haven’t taken it back again for the warranty but i need to soon. I wish I could get a refund ??


----------



## Jester896 (Nov 7, 2019)

yeah...you need to get it back before some majik time elapses.  If it did have a bent piece...I would want the bent piece replaced rather than bent back on my brand new gun.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 7, 2019)

Most likely someone put it together out of the box wrong at the store and forced the action open. That stinks. Hope you get it worked out.


----------



## transfixer (Nov 7, 2019)

Probably best to send it back to Remington,  since you just bought it,   a lot of people replace those plastic trigger assemblies/housings with the older versions which can be found in various places on the net,


----------



## lonewolf247 (Nov 7, 2019)

Usually once you buy a gun, I think it’s yours. That being said, they need to fix it, and make it right! If it was a situation where the firearm is unrepairable, they’d have to make to call to replace it.

In your situation, if something is bent, I’d demand that it is repaired with new parts.  Not just a quick straighten a bent piece, and say your good.


----------



## NickDeer (Nov 7, 2019)

lonewolf247 said:


> Usually once you buy a gun, I think it’s yours. That being said, they need to fix it, and make it right! If it was a situation where the firearm is unrepairable, they’d have to make to call to replace it.
> 
> In your situation, if something is bent, I’d demand that it is repaired with new parts.  Not just a quick straighten a bent piece, and say your good.


Yea I’m gonna get them to replace the part, I need to head back over to academy


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 19, 2020)

Go back to Academy and get a new gun.....let them deal with this one. At least try!


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 19, 2020)

Hold the release and rack it in the store a few times......be smilin when you leave vs upset when you get home and play with it the first time. What a bummer btw! 
My Baikal semi took some breaking in but she finally spits them ALL out...maybe expected with the semiautomatic....The old 870 I had never acted like you described. Bummer but no surprise to hear about the new ones having issues. Try to get Academy to take the hit.


----------



## georgia_home (Jan 19, 2020)

It’s been over 2 months. How have things worked out with this?



NickDeer said:


> The other day, I bought a Remington 870 Express. It has never been shot and I was planning on shooting it yesterday. Well, I pumped it without a shell in it. When I pumped it, The slide stopped in the middle. From what it looks like, the bolt carrier has a notch in it that slides in a groove that goes up and down the barrel, well it looks like the bolt carrier came out of that groove just a little bit. The bolt carrier wont move so I cant get it back in that notch and the slide release is jammed. Does anybody know how this can be fixed?


----------

